# NH TS110A 16x16 w/CP Error Code



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey guys, I have an 07 NH TS110A with the 16x16 trans in it. Every once in a while it would flash a CP code and not move, seemed like it was on a chilly morning or something. Well today when I went to do some work it would not move!

Symptoms happen both forward and revers, and high and low range. It will rock forward and revers, however its like its in a rut and just as you think you are pulling through it it acts like it falls into neutral and flashed CP. When it has happened before I just push the clutch pedal in once or twice and boom good to go. Well not today, no matter how many times or how long I left it sit and go do something else and come back it wont work. The range shifter always seemed like the cable was a little on the loose side so I tightened that up however did not solve anything.

I have read there is a solenoid on the side of the trans that might go, or something along those lines? It does not flash any other error codes on the dash. What are my options to check out?

Thanks,

-Matt


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I have worked on older ones with the 16 x 16 transmission, but they were old enough to say Ford. Had some problems if the batteries went dead that the transmission would forget who/ what it was and the clutches would need re-calibrated. I've heard new versions had that eliminated with soft ware updates. Almost always a sensor, maybe like a speed sensor. If you can get a hold of the "limp home" procedure it would help diagnose the problem. If it moves in "limp home" it's a sensor. Potential problems would be incorrect cable adjustment, so the sensor doesn't know that the transmission is in gear or bad signal voltage from the control module (something like 5 volts).

-Shamelessly plagiarized from another source-

"clutch cable/dump valve adjustment which has the result of causing a conflict between clutch potentiometer and pressure switches and pwm solenoid and tcm thus no drive, tractor moves couple of feet drive lost or cp on dash. To adjust cable remove return spring on dump valve lever( on trans side cover inside accumulator) then loosen lock nuts on clutch cable and with 31.5mm spacer against bulkhead depress clutch pedal to touch spacer. Then pull outer casing of cable down until inner cable is taut, with cable still held taut thread lower nut up against bracket to hold tension. Lock cable in this position using upper nut. Reattach return spring to lever and all is hopefully ok!"

I have seen a brand new blue tractor delivered on the dealership truck that would move a few feet then stop moving. It would have to be shut off and restarted to move another few feet. Dealership may have chosen to deliver and repair later to meet contract deadline. By the time the moved it 100 feet the starter wear probably would be comparable to a 1000 hr machine.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slvr98svt said:


> Hey guys, I have an 07 NH TS110A with the 16x16 trans in it. Every once in a while it would flash a CP code and not move, seemed like it was on a chilly morning or something. Well today when I went to do some work it would not move!
> 
> Symptoms happen both forward and revers, and high and low range. It will rock forward and revers, however its like its in a rut and just as you think you are pulling through it it acts like it falls into neutral and flashed CP. When it has happened before I just push the clutch pedal in once or twice and boom good to go. Well not today, no matter how many times or how long I left it sit and go do something else and come back it wont work. The range shifter always seemed like the cable was a little on the loose side so I tightened that up however did not solve anything.
> 
> ...


Had same problem on my Kubota 16sp powershift. I ran over a branch, it went up next to the transmission and ripped the sensor off the side. Replaced sensor and all was good. $75 for sensor. About 20 minutes to replace. During repair my I-phone 6 fell out of my pocket on the ground and ran it over .
Bent, but still works! 

At first the symptoms were it would move a foot and then shift into N and give me a warning beep.

Check next to your transmission for a sensor. See if its connected properly or the wire to sensor is bad or the sensor itself is bad.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Just guessing sounds like the clutch potentiometer to me . Had problems with a TL 100A last year it would give the cp. Code or N . Finally took it to NH they replaced it . Has been good since then. It did take two trips with it because it was a intermittent problem .


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

It def has been intermittent. Was yours the potentiometer under the "clutch" pedal or a different one somewhere?

I looked around best I could in the dark last night. Soon as I get in from the woods I'll go through it again. Seems there's more unused plug ends on that thing than used ones hanging!


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes its under the dash by the clutch pedal. There are 2 switches one says the clutch is pressed in the other is the potentiometer . The first trip down it would not give the code , they tried to ohm out the switch but seemed ok . Then it started doing it more often ,so I took it back and they found it .

When the computer reads it has to be set so it's reading certain numbers, what ever their scale is set at , not sure how hard it would be to just put one in and try to get it set where it needs to be at without their computer .

This was the problem with mine anyway . Tractors like newer cars almost need a diagnostic computer to trouble shoot them with now days.


----------

